# What are the newest craft trends?



## dawnpacz

I am wondering what are the newest trends in crafting, in stores or at craft fairs. I used to teach painting classes and do shows, many years ago. I would like to get creative again, with a purpose. Not looking to make a million, just some extra money. So, what is everyone seeing when they are out and about. I see a lot of things on pintrest, but do these crafts sell? Thanks for your input.
Dawn


----------



## Tinker

I would go by Pinterest--see what people "like" & what they are following. Also, check out Etsy.


----------



## Silverstar7337

I see a ton of jewelry making, crochet, up cycling of old things into new things, sewing. A great time to be crafty and creative!


----------



## chamoisee

What I have seen is a LOT of upcycling. Knitting also seems to be big here, fiber arts are popular in my area...this could be localized. Also, Steampunk????


----------



## dawnpacz

Thanks for the answers, I have noticed a lot of upcycling . I can crochet, but not read a pattern, I did notice a lot of fiber crafts. Something to look into. Thanks again.


----------



## PonderosaQ

Did the first craft show of the new year last sat. Only big new seller I saw was something called a bowl cozy. You sit your bowl in it while you heat the food and then when you eat so you don't burn your fingers. Looks very much like a pot holder with a dart in each side so it creates a a "dent" to hold the bowl. Has to be 100% cotton and be lined with cotton batting so it is safe in the microwave. You can see some on etsy. I too am looking for new ideas for the church sales. People don't want to keep buying the same old thing. Also with the economy the way it is people aren't buying the bigger items so more inexpensive ones are needed.


----------



## happychick

Check out Etsy.com!!


----------



## Pearl B

Theres this little website I forgot about until I saw this thread. 

If its creative and crafty, and do it yourself, this is the place. They have to many categories to list here. Something for everyone of every age, at least it seems to me

Cut Out + Keep | Make and share step-by-step craft tutorials


----------



## dawnpacz

PonderosaQ, 
There are an awful lot of talented people in this world, who would have ever thought of a bowl cozy? I have been looking for small items also. Been thinking about making some of those colorful felt pincushions I see on pintrest. I live in a wooded area, and I can carve. I am going to try to carve some crochet hooks this summer, as I like a bigger hook, maybe others would also? Have to keep brainstorming!
Dawn


----------



## PonderosaQ

Dawnpacz, if you make crochet hooks do post. That would be a wonderful gift item a crafter could keep for life. I have been making finger pin cushions and coffee cup cozies but have not tried selling any yet. I don't know where my friend got the idea for the bowl cozies from but they were selling very well. Last winter bags to bake potatoes in the microwave in were selling "like hot cakes", something else I would have never thought of or in truth have a use for. I like crispy skin on my bakes potatoes. I'm working on making some doll's clothes for this years church sale. People always send money on their children or pets!


----------



## chamoisee

Also- Amigurumi

Amigurumi Kingdom


----------

